# Restoration



## snoopdog (Jul 18, 2022)

Started this evening on a restoration of a 105 mm tank shell that I brought back from germany, been laying outdoors for almost 30 years. I wish I still had the brass one I brought back. This one is pitted pretty bad now, any ideas for something functional that would be cool?


----------



## vocatexas (Jul 18, 2022)

Well, you could always fill it with gunpowder....


----------



## great white (Jul 18, 2022)

Try googling “105 shell lamp” and see if anything strikes your fancy.

I’ve also seen umbrella holders, vases, etc made from 105 shells. Mostly the brass casings though.

You can also try googling “105mm shell trench art”. Some interesting ideas there too…


----------

